# iPod Touch Release Date



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys it's my first post! I was wondering when the iPod touch will be released. I preordered one and the site says the release date is Oct 12. Will they start shipping the iPT on Sept 28 and therefore end up on my doorstep before the actual release date? Thx


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry but im gonna have to...bump!


----------



## snowy2004 (May 2, 2006)

Officially, they are shipping from Apple on the 28th or more specifically "by" the 28th. Apparently some have already shipped from their store and my own is under the "Prepared for Shipment" status. Since you seem to have ordered from a site other than Apple's you might have to wait a bit. Although, stores seem to be getting them too now.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thx for the help. The good news is that my confusion about the release date is settled. The bad news is that now I have to wait 3 weeks to get my hands on the iPod Touch


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

To bad. They have the touch on stock at the apple store at the eaton centre. Bought mine today. In fact, I'm writing this post on my iPod touch right now. This thing is wicked.beejacon


----------



## Krasnol (Nov 14, 2006)

*iPod touch rocks!!!!*

Hope you get yours soon, I played with one and it is awesome!!!!!


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm on my iPod touch, it's awesome, I'd like to see some third party apps that utilizes the wifi. Hope you guys enjoy yours.


----------



## digital107 (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations, to those that bought! :clap: I am thinking of doing the same. I know it's early, but any first impressions? Any screen issues? 8 or 16GB? Enjoy


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*???Hey???*



hUssain said:


> I'm on my iPod touch, it's awesome, I'd like to see some third party apps that utilizes the wifi. Hope you guys enjoy yours.


Any pic's coming from you guys to show the screan clarity & stuff!

Congratulations!

davidslegend


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

Well,

Today I went into my local apple (mac only store) reseller and played with the iPod touch. I love it to no end and the guy and I were playing around on youtube with it watching vids  

The screen was very clear to me and the functions worked great. I went to buy the new iPod nano for my sisters B-Day - I am probably going to go back in a couple months and pick up the touch... 

The best is the internet browsing on other peoples open networks  not like you have to get your laptop out to show someone a video on the net. 

I'm new here,

Steve


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Are you getting the 8GB or 16GB touch? The 16GB is a tad pricey, I might just wait for the next generation model when prices should drop significantly.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

*kick a$$*



digital107 said:


> Congratulations, to those that bought! :clap: I am thinking of doing the same. I know it's early, but any first impressions? Any screen issues? 8 or 16GB? Enjoy


Nope. The screen on my touch is beautiful. 
I'll post some pics later. My touch is too much fun, I can't put it down.


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

spicyapple said:


> Are you getting the 8GB or 16GB touch? The 16GB is a tad pricey, I might just wait for the next generation model when prices should drop significantly.


I would prefer to get the 16GB - But I do agree with you on the price being way tooo much. I might have to do one of those buy it and kick self in a$$ later routines - nothing sets in until after you can't return it  

I waited for all the new iPods to come out and finally bought one for my sister. Now I might as well go to the top and buy the touch... 

Steve


----------



## ps1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Quick impressions of iPod Touch*

Dropped by Eaton Centre today to check out the Touch since I'm heading to the US tomorrow. I won't rehash the feedback that you can see in numerous reports around the web. My main reason to spend time checking the 4 models that they had out was mainly related to concerns about the screen issues that had cropped in the first shipments. The ones on display didn't seem to have any massive issues with the resolution or brightness of the display. That said there wasn't an iPhone nearby for comparison purposes. 

My thought is that I'll buy it in the US given the C$ at parity even with taxes I still save $$$ and no point helping Apple out with an extra $50 for being Canadian. My bigger debate will be whether I bother to buy an iPhone - I must admitt the hacks and extra features are attractive. However, with the pending firmware change and the fact that I don't need the phone functionality I'll likely pick off an 16GB Touch.

Once I get a device I'll leave a brief review of the good and bad.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, it's ridiculous to overcharge us because we're south of the border. (Sorry for the topic change  but I heard on the news today that they charge us $18 000 more for a Grand Cherokee). 

Oh and if you buy a touch in the US, will the warranty work?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Steej said:


> Well,
> 
> Today I went into my local apple (mac only store) reseller and played with the iPod touch. I love it to no end and the guy and I were playing around on youtube with it watching vids
> 
> Steve


Were you in Kitchener when you checked it out? I am looking for a place in Kitchener/Waterloo that has the 16 gig for sale.


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

No I was not in K/W... I am not sure if they have the touch as I have yet to visit - try carbon computing (Kitchener)

I am going to check this store out next week none the less... Best to call before hand so your not disappointed  

Steve


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

davidslegend said:


> Any pic's coming from you guys to show the screan clarity & stuff!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> davidslegend











It's not the greatest image because of the reflection, but the bottom half is the best half. The videos are really clear.
It's a 16GB. I'll post more pics if you guys like, I'm just a little busy right now


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Best Buy in Kitchener, has 6 of them (16 gig), well at 5:30 they did.


----------



## Troutmagnet (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah, you guys HAVE to get an iPod Touch... I'm loving mine... and talk about turning heads - I've been unable to keep hold of it at work for the past few days. The minute I take it out in public I'm surrounded by onlookers.


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anybody seen a 16GB Touch in Ottawa?


----------

